# Help with Sexing a Redfoot, Tampa Florida



## surfinab (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello I am new to this forum but would love some help.

My name is Walter and I have owned a Redfoot for about 7 years now. I was wondering if you call could give some advice as to whether it is a boy or girl. Is it too young to tell?

I do intend to breed he/she, and will be all over this site with many qustions in the future. Thanks so much for any help in advance!


----------



## TheDon1824 (Oct 24, 2012)

surfinab said:


> Hello I am new to this forum but would love some help.
> 
> My name is Walter and I have owned a Redfoot for about 7 years now. I was wondering if you call could give some advice as to whether it is a boy or girl. Is it too young to tell?
> 
> I do intend to breed he/she, and will be all over this site with many qustions in the future. Thanks so much for any help in advance!



I think female... But I'm a noob as well...


----------



## surfinab (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh dear! I think male but and ultra NOOB



TheDon1824 said:


> surfinab said:
> 
> 
> > Hello I am new to this forum but would love some help.
> ...


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello and welcome...looks male to me..


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 24, 2012)

Female


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Oct 24, 2012)

female


----------



## becky4carl (Oct 24, 2012)

Female......


----------



## dannel (Oct 24, 2012)

Female. Maybe a few more pics?


----------



## surfinab (Oct 24, 2012)

When I get home I will post more pics to help. I can also call a friend and see if he can upload more for me while I am at work.

Thanks everyone so far!



dannel said:


> Female. Maybe a few more pics?


----------



## TheDon1824 (Oct 24, 2012)

Here is another photo:


----------



## surfinab (Oct 24, 2012)

undefined


----------



## dannel (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm changing to male. Its got an indented plastron.


----------



## surfinab (Oct 24, 2012)

undefined


----------



## dannel (Oct 24, 2012)

?????


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 24, 2012)

You have a nice *FEMALE * Redfoot.....100%


----------



## surfinab (Oct 24, 2012)

undefined


----------



## dannel (Oct 24, 2012)

?????


Have to disagree N2TORTS. I'm sticking with male! We'll just have to wait and see who is right! *let the challenge begin*


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 24, 2012)

dannel said:


> I'm changing to male. Its got an indented plastron.



Dannel.....that is not always the case. In RF's as well as other species, larger females " can and " will have indentations as well. Why we never use "one" rule , to try and sex a tortoise. There are many key factors to consider and finally a more accurate and educated guess. Also after owning , viewing and hatching 100's of the species helps with accurately sexing redfoots.
Here is an example of one of my breeding large Female CherryHeads. 
Notice the indentation?







And for the OP .... Here is an adult male .........







Much larger tail as you can see......

JD~




dannel said:


> ?????
> 
> 
> Have to disagree N2TORTS. I'm sticking with male! We'll just have to wait and see who is right! *let the challenge begin*





How much $$ you got ? 

I guarantee you'll loose .......partner~


----------



## dannel (Oct 24, 2012)

:shy: *cries*
Just kidding! Good point N2TORTS, where WAS my brain when i wrote that!


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 24, 2012)

dannel said:


> :shy: *cries*
> Just kidding! Good point N2TORTS, where WAS my brain when i wrote that!



Yea ...that would have been a silly bet! 



...Check out WWW.TORTOISECOVE.COM if you like Redfoots or want to learn more about sexing....


----------



## surfinab (Oct 24, 2012)

undefined


----------



## dannel (Oct 24, 2012)

?????
Thanks for the link btw. You shouldnt've talked me out of that one! I was about to bet an arm and a leg! JK


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 24, 2012)

dannel said:


> ?????
> Thanks for the link btw. You shouldnt've talked me out of that one! I was about to bet an arm and a leg! JK


Dannel .... now we would'nt want you " limbless" 


Walter ,,,, what do you mean " undefined" ?
I'm telling ya it's a girl .....I promise~


----------



## TheDon1824 (Oct 25, 2012)

Walter is having issues posting... Every post just says undefined. Thank you everyone for the help!


----------

